# Camera IP non détecté avec Virtualbox



## hdaiforever (20 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé windows 7 avec VirtualBox sur mon iMac, j'essaye d'utiliser le logiciel SADP pour gérer mes caméras IP Hikvision.

SADP: http://overseas.hikvision.com/en/tools_82.html

Mais le soft ne me détecte pas ma caméra.


Je me demande s'il n'y a pas un problème de paramétrage du réseau sous VitrualBox ?

Merci.


----------

